# Problem mit Internet übers Netzwerk!



## rob50904 (1. Dezember 2004)

hallo!
bis vor kurzem ging bei mir die internetverbindung über netzwerk noch:
2 rechner, auf einem xp, auf dem anderen xp mit sp2, netzwerkverbindung über hub, isdn verbindung.
doch von einem tag auf den anderen kann ich mich mit dem client nicht mehr ins internet einwählen.
habe beim client als dns server und standartgateway die ip des servers eingegeben, ips von server und client passen zueinander, kurz, ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich noch tun soll.

eine merkwürdigkeit gibt es:
auf dem serverrechner wird unter netzwerkumgebung nur die dfü-verbindung für den internetzugang angezeigt, aber keine lanverbindung.
d.h. ich kann die ip des servers nicht ändern (hab sie auch nur rausgefunden, indem ich in der eingabeaufforderung ipconfig gemacht habe. irgendwie wurde dem server automatisch die ip 192.168.0.14 zugewiesen).
trotzdem kann ich auf die daten des anderen rechners zugreifen und umgekehrt
ich habe ausprobiert die dfü verbindung zu löschen, doch dann konnte ich nicht einmal mehr eine lanverbindung einrichten.
ich kann auch so keine neue lanverbindung erstellen: wenn ich "ein heim oder kleines firmennetzwerk einrichten" auswähle, kann ich zwar alle schritte durchführen, es kommt aber nichts dabei heraus.
unter "eigenschaften der dfü-verbindung", mit der ich vom server aus ins internet gehe, habe ich unter "erweitert" nur die möglichkeit einstellungen am firewall vorzunehmen. angeblich soll ich da jedoch auch etwas zur "gemeinsamen nutzung der internetverbindung" einstellen können (anderen benutzern im netzwerk gestatten, die internetverbindung dieses computers zu verwenden etc.) - bei mir ist der bereich vom fenster, wo man diese einstellungen vornehmen müsste, leer.

sitze da mittlerweile seit zwei tagen dran und bin am verzweifeln...
hoffe mir kann hier jmd. helfen!
danke schonmal!


----------

